# Biggest Single one Farmer auction



## Robert Cook (Mar 4, 2019)

Well today here just down the road a friend of mine who passed a few months ago had an auction selling his entire collection. Ralph Griffin retired airline pilot for US airways had 800 acres, huge lot of Beef cows, Hereford, angus mostly,67 (yes sixty seven) functional farm tractors. Plus old cars trucks, equipment and antiques. I’ve never saw an auction with as much farm equipment for a single farmer. I loved going over there and looking at everything and talking with Ralph. I really appreciated what he did and he was always glad to give people a tour and shot of shine! I will miss you Ralph!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow that is a massive collection


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Ralph. He seems to have been a wonderful fellow. Sorry for your loss. I wish I could have had a look around and talked to him about his great collection of gear.


----------



## Robert Cook (Mar 4, 2019)

He certainly lived a pretty cool life. His daily driver was a 65 Ford pickup red and white. Not showroom condition but a really nice truck. He had several old Ford cars and trucks. Funny thing is he used a lot of those tractors. He had several tricycle tractors farmall's, fords and John Deere and really like using them to rake and Tedder hay. Around here you never see those tractors being used but Ol Ralph did. One my favs he had was a 4020 JD. that’s a big tractor to me. I’ll upload some pics here. Just wanted to share that with you all and a moment to remember my friend.































If I had thought about it I would’ve posted the auction co.on here. They had online bidders.


----------



## Robert Cook (Mar 4, 2019)

Here’s a couple more. If anyone wants to see the entire inventory just look up Rogers realty Ralph Griffin estate and go from there.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Your neighbor sounds like he was a heck of a guy. I'm sorry for your loss. What asn interesting collection he had!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Robert, I enlarged all your photo's from the thumbnails......... Sorry to hear about your neighbors passing as well. Hat off..... to tractor man (Ralph Griffin).


----------



## Robert Cook (Mar 4, 2019)

I remember 2 years ago I had always wanted an older Cub Cadet lawn tractor. Well I found one I liked a 1989 1812. Not a IH model but it resembles the IH tractors and it is an all original like new one. On my way home I stopped by to show Ralph,and he was so excited for me. Just like he had bought himself one. 
That’s what I liked about him. Even though he had everything he showed interest in what others had. 
At the sale it was like the height of his collection life. He loved for people to see what he had. I’m sure he was looking on with a Big Smile. But now the farm is empty,the sheds are empty,and now you can say Ralph is gone. But the memories live forever. 

Hats off!!


----------

